

Bricks out of wool - thefreshteapot
http://inhabitat.com/2010/10/06/researchers-develop-eco-super-bricks-made-of-wool/

======
thefreshteapot
What I find most interesting about this is the combination of two materials
which have a rich history. When I was visiting Tasmania ( below Australia )
they talked about the locals from there used to make items out of dried
seaweed and how versatile it was. To think a combination of seaweed goo mixed
with wool, to make bricks... Its like fiber glass but different.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
Adding fibres to plaster and cement has a long history. Back in the days when
horses were more common, horsehair was added to plaster to make it super
strong. These days, you can get cement with plastic fibres mixed in.

------
luvcraft
This totally changes how I will play Settlers of Catan from now on.

